
On Wall Street, So Much Cash, So Little Time - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/24/business/24private.html?hp
======
stretchwithme
now you know where all the liquidity the Fed pumped into the economy went.
aren't you glad you're paying for more fun and games?

~~~
bleepbloop
how so?

~~~
stretchwithme
there's no way there'd be such bidding up of prices for things if the Fed
wasn't keeping everybody from facing up to the very real losses on the books
of so many institutions.

Yes, many of the buyers raised money raised money a few years ago, but those
buyers compete with the banks flooded with cash that they aren't lending out.

We haven't made those with losses face them. We've just stuffed their pockets
full of money and sent them back out to do more foolish things.

